# flounder 12/14



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hit tide in channel while coming in around 2 pm , didnt measure or weigh , bigger one maybe 4 + using gulp shrimp


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for quick report, will hit water tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmanv92 (Dec 9, 2016)

nice catch!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*12/20/16*

went and caught the tide coming in, fished hard and got 1 small keeper, ill stick to thinking its pretty much over


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Is it really over?*

Nooooooooo. 
Anyone else think this year's run was a little late and short?


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Its seems like its over.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

no bites today for me, raymond at yacht basin said very slow and nobody was cleaning fish over there, i saw lots of boats in the channel today , i was going to go back at 4 and try again but blew it off.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good report roundman.. When you say its over... its over....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*12/23 - 12/24*

went yesterday for a couple hours and not a bite, went today and had this keeper with gulp and a shrimp trailer ( not sure if it mattered ) and had 1 i didnt even think about measuring i threw back, looked like this one got away from a dolphin, also a buddy near the yacht basin had a 4+ and a smaller one today , said he saw a guy leaving yesterday with 3, so a few straglers around still but slow


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Drunk Yard Dog said:


> Nooooooooo.
> Anyone else think this year's run was a little late and short?


Actually, It was a lot early but about the usual duration. It was early compared to last year, not sure if it was early compared to the typical timeframe. There's still a couple stragglers but it's pretty thin.


----------



## hubba40 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------

